# Tortoises Yawning?



## KatyshaB (May 29, 2016)

I have two adult/young adult Russian Tortoises, a male, and a female. I have noticed over the past months that my female will at least once or twice a day 'yawn' now, when I say this. I am not implying she is actually 'yawning' but, some days, she will just be standing there. And she opens her mouth as wide as it can go. She makes no noise, but she sort of 'lifts' her head up. She then closes her mouth. (This process takes like under three seconds to do). And goes about her day. I have had her for a few months, I have NEVER, in the four years of caring for my male Russian, see him exhibit this sort of behavior. This is probably a stupid question, but I'm curious. 

(Also, before anybody gets confused they ARE separated. I know the damage a male can do to a female, and they live in separate enclosures. People seem to tell me this a lot, but I separated them the day I got the female. They are both happy and healthy)


----------



## Speedy-1 (May 29, 2016)

*Speedy yawns pretty much daily , he wakes up and sits in the opening of his hide and yawns several times before he comes out ! I think its just part of his waking up ritual ! *


----------



## KatyshaB (May 29, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> * I think its just part of his waking up ritual ! *


Maybe, but Natalie doesn't do it when she wakes up. She does it randomly. And she is the ONLY one out of the tortoises who do it. Thanks for the information though. It could help!


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Both of my babies do it but I don't see it daily. I think it's the cutest thing and always mad with myself for not being able to get it on camera


----------



## KatyshaB (May 29, 2016)

is it a random thing torts do then?


----------



## Speedy-1 (May 29, 2016)

KatyshaB said:


> is it a random thing torts do then?


 *I believe it is , my dog yawns , my parrots even look like they are yawning on occasion , why wouldn't tort,s yawn ? *


----------



## CathyNed (May 29, 2016)

Mine yawns. On a daily basis. Not always when he is waking up though.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2016)

Her nose may be plugged up. Tortoises don't breathe through their mouth, so when the nose gets plugged, they don't breath until they have to, then the open their mouth a gasp air in. 

By the same token, it could simply be yawning, like you thought.


----------



## Big Charlie (May 29, 2016)

I think it looks adorable, but I hope it doesn't mean her nose is plugged up. If it was that, I think you would see it more often. I hardly ever see Charlie do it. I keep hoping I'll catch a picture when he's doing it.


----------



## KatyshaB (May 29, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> I think it looks adorable, but I hope it doesn't mean her nose is plugged up. If it was that, I think you would see it more often. I hardly ever see Charlie do it. I keep hoping I'll catch a picture when he's doing it.


I don't think so. She only does it one or two times a day, I understand that it is normal now. But now I'm curious as to why my Female did it the FIRST day I got her, but Bosley, NEVER does it. I do not remember seeing him yawn. And I agree it is adorable


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 30, 2016)

My russian female yawns more than the male. The female has yawned maybe 3-4 times in the past 4 months that ive had her. The male has yawned once. 
I think its cute , ive been trying to catch them yawning with my camera but of course im always too slow


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)

I've seen Oli yawning every now and again.


----------



## Lyn W (May 30, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Speedy yawns pretty much daily , he wakes up and sits in the opening of his hide and yawns several times before he comes out ! I think its just part of his waking up ritual ! *


Same with Lola - he surveys his kingdom and yawns before starting his busy day.
I have seen him yawn when he's stretched out and basking too.


----------



## Pawciorc (May 30, 2016)

I personally think they do it when they are really heavily bored


----------



## Champoi bibiano (May 31, 2016)

Champi always does this when i bother him and wake him up just to check on him lol.


----------



## ascott (Jun 1, 2016)

KatyshaB said:


> I don't think so. She only does it one or two times a day, I understand that it is normal now. But now I'm curious as to why my Female did it the FIRST day I got her, but Bosley, NEVER does it. I do not remember seeing him yawn. And I agree it is adorable



Some folks burp, fart, pick their nose and the like....suppose it is the individual.... I see the Redfoot tortoise here more than I see the outdoor CDTs and so I have seen the Redfoot tortoise all at one time or another yawn....I have not see the CDTs outdoors though....although I bet they do as well...


----------



## Traccey (Mar 31, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Her nose may be plugged up. Tortoises don't breathe through their mouth, so when the nose gets plugged, they don't breath until they have to, then the open their mouth a gasp air in.
> 
> By the same token, it could simply be yawning, like you thought.



I'm scared my Sulcata is having nose plugged up too. How to heal her?


----------



## MPRC (Mar 31, 2017)

Traccey said:


> I'm scared my Sulcata is having nose plugged up too. How to heal her?



This is a very old thread, you will likely get a better response if you post a new thread asking about your tortoise trouble.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 22, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Her nose may be plugged up. Tortoises don't breathe through their mouth, so when the nose gets plugged, they don't breath until they have to, then the open their mouth a gasp air in.
> 
> By the same token, it could simply be yawning, like you thought.


Hello, Yvonne, it's so interesting to read about tortoise behaviour here, I want to learn
I'm a bit worried because I have a new baby tortoise, 9 months old, have only had her a few days and she has been settling in well and I have been studying the care sheets.
She's a Mediterranean spur thighed tortoise
This morning she is yawning a lot!
Every few minutes
I'm getting worried in case she is getting a respiratory infection
She came out of her hide, and headed to her basking area, she has stretched her head and legs out, but now and then yawns mightily, she is drooping her head with eyes closed.she is in her warm basking area.
Sorry, it's probably the middle of the night for you, it's just nearly six am here in the UK


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

Old thread, but I’ll contribute. Yesterday after a long outside nap in a shaded, very warm humid spot, our Sully motored around, did a nice big stretch then a bib big yawn. We often see our Sully open wide up & yawn.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Old thread, but I’ll contribute. Yesterday after a long outside nap in a shaded, very warm humid spot, our Sully motored around, did a nice big stretch then a bib big yawn. We often see our Sully open wide up & yawn.


Thanks for that, very kind to help, am keeping our baby tortoise warm and quiet, I've put vitamin powder on her food as she is eating quite well, we've only had her here for 3 days so she must still be quite shocked at the change in housing.
I think she got a bit chilled last night accidentally, but she had a good warm soak this morning and has been eating well today, although occasionally yawns!
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> Thanks for that, very kind to help, am keeping our baby tortoise warm and quiet, I've put vitamin powder on her food as she is eating quite well, we've only had her here for 3 days so she must still be quite shocked at the change in housing.
> I think she got a bit chilled last night accidentally, but she had a good warm soak this morning and has been eating well today, although occasionally yawns!
> Thanks for replying.



It probably would be best if a TFO Moderator (Like @Yvonne G ) moved your couple of messages & created a brand new thread just for you & your tort. You will prob get more folks contributing info to taking good care. Ps - you never said what kind of tort, how you keep, enclosure, lighting, etc. Better to keep this all in your own posting/thread.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> It probably would be best if a TFO Moderator (Like @Yvonne G ) moved your couple of messages & created a brand new thread just for you & your tort. You will prob get more folks contributing info to taking good care. Ps - you never said what kind of tort, how you keep, enclosure, lighting, etc. Better to keep this all in your own posting/thread.


Ok, thanks, the tortoise is a Mediterranean spur thighed female, hatched September 2019.
She weighs 69 g.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> Ok, thanks, the tortoise is a Mediterranean spur thighed female, hatched September 2019.
> She weighs 69 g.


She is in a tortoise table, made of oak, on orchid bark substrate, I have a mercury vapour lamp at the moment as I have not got the fittings for the h.o. UVB fluorescent lamp yet.
I also have the ceramic heat emitter switched on to keep the temperature up.
I have been following the care sheet for temperate species from this forum.
I haven't managed to put photos on here but I will try to.
She has two hides, one large, part of the table, one small, a half log which she often pops into.
There is a slate basking area under the lamp and a safe water saucer and food dish.
Accidentally, the night time temperature dropped to 20 degrees C last night and I think she got cold, as she has done a lot of yawning today which is unusual for her.
I am keeping her carefully warm tonight at 27 degrees C in her humid hide.
Thanks for any help and advice, very much appreciated and valued.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> She is in a tortoise table, made of oak, on orchid bark substrate, I have a mercury vapour lamp at the moment as I have not got the fittings for the h.o. UVB fluorescent lamp yet.
> I also have the ceramic heat emitter switched on to keep the temperature up.
> I have been following the care sheet for temperate species from this forum.
> I haven't managed to put photos on here but I will try to.
> ...


I soak her every day in warm water and she does everything she should in the water!


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> I soak her every day in warm water and she does everything she should in the water!


The mvl is 80 watt and the che is 100 watt
I use a digital thermometer with a probe and it is very useful.
The light above the basking area is adjusted in height to give 35 - 37 degrees C/ 95 - 100 F
The warm side is 26 - 28 C / approx 80 F
The cooler side and large hide is 24 - 26 C / aim for 70 - 80 F
Tom had been fielding my questions and I am indebted for all the information.
I had never heard of humidity for tortoises.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> The mvl is 80 watt and the che is 100 watt
> I use a digital thermometer with a probe and it is very useful.
> The light above the basking area is adjusted in height to give 35 - 37 degrees C/ 95 - 100 F
> The warm side is 26 - 28 C / approx 80 F
> ...


I have ordered a digital hygrometer with a probe.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> I have ordered a digital hygrometer with a probe.



Great. Take some pix & upload. BTW- Chippenham UK or VA. I’m assuming UK.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Great. Take some pix & upload. BTW- Chippenham UK or VA. I’m assuming UK.


Yes UK


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 23, 2020)

KatyshaB said:


> I have two adult/young adult Russian Tortoises, a male, and a female. I have noticed over the past months that my female will at least once or twice a day 'yawn' now, when I say this. I am not implying she is actually 'yawning' but, some days, she will just be standing there. And she opens her mouth as wide as it can go. She makes no noise, but she sort of 'lifts' her head up. She then closes her mouth. (This process takes like under three seconds to do). And goes about her day. I have had her for a few months, I have NEVER, in the four years of caring for my male Russian, see him exhibit this sort of behavior. This is probably a stupid question, but I'm curious.
> 
> (Also, before anybody gets confused they ARE separated. I know the damage a male can do to a female, and they live in separate enclosures. People seem to tell me this a lot, but I separated them the day I got the female. They are both happy and healthy)


I've actually seen a study on yawning. It said that all living critters yawn. I figure you just haven't seen your little boy yawn yet. It's how we all catch a little extra oxygen if we need it.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 23, 2020)

ruthiepo said:


> Thanks for that, very kind to help, am keeping our baby tortoise warm and quiet, I've put vitamin powder on her food as she is eating quite well, we've only had her here for 3 days so she must still be quite shocked at the change in housing.
> I think she got a bit chilled last night accidentally, but she had a good warm soak this morning and has been eating well today, although occasionally yawns!
> Thanks for replying.


I'm thinking stress could be contributing to the yawning since she's eating. It's so hard on a tortoise to get moved. It's jetlag x 1,000,000. I would be thinking how in the heck do I get out of this. So just good food, comfortable temps and humidity. Let her know you're around without being too invasive. If it's stress you'll slowly see improvement.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I'm thinking stress could be contributing to the yawning since she's eating. It's so hard on a tortoise to get moved. It's jetlag x 1,000,000. I would be thinking how in the heck do I get out of this. So just good food, comfortable temps and humidity. Let her know you're around without being too invasive. If it's stress you'll slowly see improvement.


Thank you,


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 23, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I'm thinking stress could be contributing to the yawning since she's eating. It's so hard on a tortoise to get moved. It's jetlag x 1,000,000. I would be thinking how in the heck do I get out of this. So just good food, comfortable temps and humidity. Let her know you're around without being too invasive. If it's stress you'll slowly see improvement.





ruthiepo said:


> Thank you,


You're welcome. She was probably just tard too.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you Cathy, she seems fine this morning!!
We put her in the airing cupboard overnight, in a shoebox with orchid bark to submerge into, and the thermometer probe which showed steady at 27C, for a warmer night temperature and it worked well.
She's fine and lively this morning, eating, and marching around.
Was so scared she was going to be ill but much reassured.
Thank you so much for the input and encouragement.
I took some photos which I will attempt to put on here.


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 24, 2020)

Here are a few photos of our baby spur thighed tortoise in her table set up
She is getting quite adventurous today, climbing over her half log hide and sliding down the other side.
?


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jun 24, 2020)

KatyshaB said:


> I have two adult/young adult Russian Tortoises, a male, and a female. I have noticed over the past months that my female will at least once or twice a day 'yawn' now, when I say this. I am not implying she is actually 'yawning' but, some days, she will just be standing there. And she opens her mouth as wide as it can go. She makes no noise, but she sort of 'lifts' her head up. She then closes her mouth. (This process takes like under three seconds to do). And goes about her day. I have had her for a few months, I have NEVER, in the four years of caring for my male Russian, see him exhibit this sort of behavior. This is probably a stupid question, but I'm curious.
> 
> (Also, before anybody gets confused they ARE separated. I know the damage a male can do to a female, and they live in separate enclosures. People seem to tell me this a lot, but I separated them the day I got the female. They are both happy and healthy)


My Leo tort hatchling yawns often and its the cutest thing...


----------



## ruthiepo (Jun 24, 2020)

Jodipg82 said:


> My Leo tort hatchling yawns often and its the cutest thing...


Maybe it's a baby thing!


----------

